# Brood mare?



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Not sure if this is something that is 'done' in the horsey world so before putting an advert up and being lynched I thought I'd check!! I've found a perfect stallion I want to use to have a foal from...but I don't have a mare!!!! I want to have a Shire or Clydesdale as the stallion is a 16.3hh VERY heavy weight clydesdale x so needs a good strong girlie!!! Anyway I wanted to find someone who would be willing to let me use their mare, I would of course pay for the stud fee and guarantee to buy the foal no matter if filly or colt, is this something you think someone would do or is it just too cheeky to ask?? :lol:

The other alternative was the stallion owner suggested we buy a mare between us and I have the first foal and she has the next but I'm not sure how I feel about that, sort of using her as a foal machine?  I know also I'd get attached to the mare and end up with 3 horses instead of 2 as I plan!! :lol:


----------



## DaniiAngel (Jun 5, 2010)

With all the over-breeding going on at the moment. Why don't you just buy a shire x foal? Or buy a foal that's by him?

Sorry to say but foals actually take more after the mare than the stallion.
If you just go out and by anything to pop a sprog out of you'll be spending more than you would if you just bought one. You need a horse that has excellent conformation, movement, temperament etc;
To find a horse like that in this country at a reasonable price isn't going to be easy.


----------



## Flossiemum (Jul 16, 2010)

There are hundreds of broodmares advertised at the moment - a lot are just loans but take a look around.

HOwever, it costs a lot of money to breed and raise a foal to the point where you can ride it...


----------



## flosskins (Jan 27, 2010)

there are a lot of brodmares around, and people do look for an arangement just as you said, where you buy the foal and then give the mare back. the owner is likely to want to check where the mare is going, as well as be assured you are experienced and knowledgable to care for and breed from their mare.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

not experienced in this at all.... but

1 - could you not just buy a foal that he has sired?
2 - what about loaning the mare (i know i have seen adverts for brood mares on loan)
3 - What about contacting some brood mare owners and asking them if you can "advance purchase - with deposite) the foal if they use this stallion?
4 - does the stallions owner not have the right mare she can use?
5 - I dont know what the breeding/rescue situation is, but could you either buy or rescue a clyde/shire x foal if the situation is less than desirable?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

People do loan out brood mare.. I am not sure you will find someone who is willing you to just use a mare to buy a foal from, as it costs a lot of money and sometimes can be very risky...

Some people will only let there brood mares only go to studs on loan...
There are factors invovled and sometimes these can lead to no live foal or even death of the mare.. And most people will think about this and have you insure the mare to the hilt...

Also you will need a mare of sound mind body and temp.. as these all get passed down as they do when breeding anything..

The cheapest way around all this is to buy a foal.. Has the Stallion served anyone this year? Its too late IMO now too start if you haven't got anything ready..

Also if you go too one of the many horse sales around the end of sept-october.. Im sure you will find the type you are looking for..:~)


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Forgot I'd posted this! It's all been sorted. We did have a mare (full shire) who was going to come on loan (knowing me I'd have kept her anyway!!) and the stallion is extreamly experienced and had a great record BUT I went visiting a friend....and I put a deposit on the foal due next spring to her Cydesdale!!! Her last baby was available for me to see, they are keeping him because even though he's still a colt he's fabulous to handle and very sweet...and gorgeous!! So they've used the same stallion again (Shire x Cydesdale) and we're hoping new one will be as good as the colt!!! I wanted to have something I can handle from very young so the baby will be staying at the breeders for a good few years and I'll be visiting everyday to be a massive part of his/her life. They are a lovely family and I know they have a fabulous reputation for their horses being nicely handled and of good stock.

Soooo because of this, I have also started a process of adopting a rescue horse...as once all the horses are moved (hopefully) to some land I'm trying to get I will want 3 so that none are left alone if I take 1 out....so good things have happened!!! :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

JSR said:


> Forgot I'd posted this! It's all been sorted. We did have a mare (full shire) who was going to come on loan (knowing me I'd have kept her anyway!!) and the stallion is extreamly experienced and had a great record BUT I went visiting a friend....and I put a deposit on the foal due next spring to her Cydesdale!!! Her last baby was available for me to see, they are keeping him because even though he's still a colt he's fabulous to handle and very sweet...and gorgeous!! So they've used the same stallion again (Shire x Cydesdale) and we're hoping new one will be as good as the colt!!! I wanted to have something I can handle from very young so the baby will be staying at the breeders for a good few years and I'll be visiting everyday to be a massive part of his/her life. They are a lovely family and I know they have a fabulous reputation for their horses being nicely handled and of good stock.
> 
> Soooo because of this, I have also started a process of adopting a rescue horse...as once all the horses are moved (hopefully) to some land I'm trying to get I will want 3 so that none are left alone if I take 1 out....so good things have happened!!! :thumbup:


Thats fantastic news hun.. Good luck with getting the land.. xxx


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Thats fantastic news hun.. Good luck with getting the land.. xxx


God round here it's harder buying land than it is buying a house!! First finding whats for sale, then finding out who actually owns it and then sorting out the legal side because no one has paperwork for anything!!!! I might end up just doing a long term lease but really wanted something of my own, it's pursuading people that I really don't want the land to try and get planning permission honestly I just want a few acres that I know is MINE and my horses will have a secure home on. I'm so stupid 5 years ago I had 20 acres but had to sell the house (stupid ex) and I didn't keep some of the land even though I could have. Kick myself now.


----------



## DaniiAngel (Jun 5, 2010)

It's insane isn't it?
Glad you're going for a rescue though 

We (well I) have been looking for a place to rent with around 20 stables and living on site with basic turnout.
All we've found is places with no on-site living, no more than 10 stables, no hacking, no turnout, all for the low-low price of £40+ a box.

It's so fustrating, I can relate


----------

